# where to buy .



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

where can i buy a schutzhund sleeve for my dog ? any website i could buy or u guys would sudgest?

secondly , does a GSD can lurn stuff at any age and be introduce to sport even at 2 years old or it should be trained young ??


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

check leerburg.com. they have training equipement.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

if you are in a schH club you shouldn't have to buy your own sleeve

A dog with no prior training in any of the three phases of SchH can still do good in the sport.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you had your dog evaluated yet? Even when starting off adult dogs, they will usually start them off on tugs and puppy sleeves, and not move the dog to a regular sleeve until they have a confident and solid bite. If you are serious about doing Schutzhund, work with your club - they will have sleeves and everything you need.

Don't worry about getting a head-start by getting your dog to bite the sleeve at home - training has to follow a certain progression, and if you have no previous experience you cause issues on the sleeve that will then take a long time to try and fix.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Don't worry about getting a head-start by getting your dog to bite the sleeve at home - training has to follow a certain progression, and if you have no previous experience you cause issues on the sleeve that will then take a long time to try and fix.


I agree. Don't try to work your own dog


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

thx for answer guys ^^ btw Andy your avatar picture look same as my dog ..


----------

